# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  كتاب فخ العولمة - تاليف هانس و بيترمارتن

## بنت الحصن

فخ العولمة

للمؤلف - هانس - بيترمارتن -هارالدشومان

- ترجمة د.عدنان عباس علي


التحميل من المرفقات

----------


## abo sbhi

كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟

----------


## ameira

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Ctrl

شكرا يا جميل علي الكتاب

----------


## zakicadi

كرا جزيل على هذا العمل النبيل

----------

